# N Scale Layout



## Ellenshar (Jan 25, 2009)

Just thought I would post a couple pics of my father's N-scale layout (sorry - camera doesn't take good pictures with the lighting in his room).


----------



## AmericanMuscle94 (Feb 17, 2010)

very nice!  lots of action in that one


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice layout; and even nicer train collection. Thanks for sharing


----------

